# Sucker Punch - Promo-Posters (x15) Update



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2010)

*Emily Browning is Baby Doll Vanessa Hudgens is Blondie
Jamie Chung is Amber Jena Malone is Rocket
Abbie Cornish is Sweet Pea Carla Gugino is Madam Gorski​*



 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sucker Punch - Promo-Posters (x6)*

scharfe Poster


----------



## astrosfan (4 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sucker Punch - Promo-Posters (x6)*

Ja, klasse Poster :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sucker Punch - Promo-Posters (x6)*

darf man sich da eine aussuchen?  :thx: für die Promo-Poster!


----------



## beachkini (28 Jan. 2011)

*update x9*


----------



## astrosfan (31 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sucker Punch - Promo-Posters (x6)*

:thx: für das klasse Update :thumbup:


----------



## ruru (3 Feb. 2011)

Cool, danke.


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Feb. 2011)

*cooles Update  :thx::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## gayboy (4 Feb. 2011)

Great! Many thanx!!!


----------



## Batsche86 (10 Feb. 2011)

Super, danke  Kinostart wohl 31.03.


----------



## ElCoyote (1 Apr. 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für die Poster!!!


----------

